# Fall lawn fertilizer



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a lot of weeds in my lawn. That SOB creeping Charlie is the biggest culprit and I really need a headstart next spring before it takes over again.
What can I lay down now that will help me next spring ? 
There are tons of product on the market, I'm wondering what you guys use.
Thanks


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Trimec fertilizer does a good job on creeping Charlie.
https://www.amazon.com/PBI-Gordon-7...rbicide&qid=1601337230&sr=8-1&tag=googhydr-20


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A low nitrogen fertilizer in the fall is always a great thing to do for your lawn. In the spring two applications of Trimec, approximately 14 days apart, eliminated Creeping Charlie in my mothers lawn that was badly infected.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I just put down some 13/13/13 fertilize (literally just before it rained) today for my fall feeding. In the Spring I will apply some Scotts fertlizer with Halts, to prevent weeds from sprouting. I apply this *before the forsythia bushes bloom* in the spring; probably mid-late March. If you have a lot of weeds, you can put down some Weed-n-Feed about a month after the Halts treatment. Then a feeding of 13/13/13 in June, before dry weather sets in.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Spray it now for all the perennial weeds. Less to deal with in the spring.
I just applied a good dose of milorganite to mine. In the spring a dose of crabicide is all mine had this year. Couple of spot spraying for weeds as they appeared.
The Triamac above is what I use. TSC or Family farm and home.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I sprayed my yard with Trimec for Creeping Charlie last week. I plan on spraying it once more in a week or so. Everything I have read said just before or just after the first frost in the fall is the best time to treat your lawn for Creeping Charlie. 

Rural King has the best price for a gallon of Trimec if there is one close to you. $24.99


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep, trimec is the bomb. 2,4d and dicamba will knock out just about every broadleaf weed there is. Usually I treat mid spring and late summer/early fall (last application 2 weeks ago) but would not hesitate to throw in a 3rd about 2 weeks after the spring application if my lawn was heavily infested with weeds, as another member posted.

I tend to keep my fertilizer and weed spray separate. Never had much luck with granular weed and feeds, liquid spray gets you the best coverage. Liquid spray and granular fertilizer. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Milorganit and regular Scotts Weed and Feed a couple times a summer helps.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Msu extension office can give you some good info.i would highly recommend checking it out


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know what to do with prickly pear cactus?


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jimbo said:


> Anyone know what to do with prickly pear cactus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You can eat the fruit.
Other than that what do you what do do with it


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> You can eat the fruit.
> Other than that what do you what do do with it


Sorry forgot about this prickly pear cactus question.
I just want to kill the dang crap without killing what little grass is over in the area. It’s been therefor the 27 yrs we’ve been here. I guess I could spend some time and do an internet search, but , it’s easier to ask. Sorry


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

